# What do you do at parties?



## 82riceballs

Greetings!

Let's say I'm trying to ask people what they do at parties, since I am not a party-goer.
How would you go about asking this?
a) 파티에서 (보통) 뭐해요?
b) 파티에서 (보통) 뭐하는거예요?
c) 기타

Please think about this before reading my preferences below- Would not want my non-native tendencies to mess up your native judgments!

Any help is appreciated- thank you!

------------------------------
Here are my preferences:
a) 파티에서 뭐해요? -> my favorite. 
b) 파티에서 (보통) 뭐하는거예요? -> sounds weird to me, since 뭐하는거예요 also mean "what are you doing?" 
Since 파트에서 뭐하는거예요? means "What are you doing at the party (now)?" my immediate reaction is to cringe at 파티에서 보통 뭐하는거예요. However, I'm guessing Koreans can naturally tell that 는거예요 is not being used in its present-progressive since and would not be bothered?


----------



## lucky112

Both are okay if you add 보통
"파티에서 뭐해요?" is similar to "what's the theme of the party?"
"파티에서 뭐하는거예요?" means the same.
I would say "파티가면 주로 뭐해요?" (if you go to a party, what do you do?)


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks so much!!! 파티가면 주로 뭐해요 sounds better to me

Just to clarify-

1. "파티에서 보통 뭐해요?" basically means the same thing as "파티에서 보통 뭐하는거예요?"

2. Both A and B mean the same thing in this context right? 
A) 파티 그렇게 재밌어? 파티에서 뭐하는데? (파티에서 뭐하는데 그렇게 재밌어?
B) 파티 그렇게 재밌어? 파티에서 뭐하는건데? (파티에서 뭐하는건데 그렇게 재밌어?

Thanks for your help


----------



## lucky112

1. At least for me, they mean the same (what people usually do at parties).
2. without "보통", there's a slight difference.
 A) My answer would be "I'm dancing"  (what are you doing at the party now? )
 B) My answer would be "playing games with friends!" (what's the party about)


----------



## Environmentalist

I'd say 파티에서 (보통/주로/대게) 뭐해요? too.
뭐하는 거에요 is ok too but I'd use it only when I'm talking about a certain party(not general parties).


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks guys, this is so helpful!!

Could you possibly give some examples as to when you'd use 파티에서 뭐하는거예요? As opposed to 뭐해요? 

From your explanations, it seems like 뭐하는거예요 is more specific to one party/the "theme" of the party


----------



## Environmentalist

82riceballs said:


> Thanks guys, this is so helpful!!
> 
> Could you possibly give some examples as to when you'd use 파티에서 뭐하는거예요? As opposed to 뭐해요?
> 
> From your explanations, it seems like 뭐하는거예요 is more specific to one party/the "theme" of the party



You can say either 뭐해요 or 뭐하는거에요 when you are asking what people do in general at parties.

Besides, 뭐하는거에요 also implies that you
have no idea about the particular party somebody mentions.

Say a friend of yours invited you to her baby shower and you have no clue what a baby shower is.
In this case, you can ask "베이비샤워에서 뭐하는거에요?" Of course you can say 뭐해요 above but I think 뭐하는거에요 indicates the fact that you don't even have any knowledge about the party.

If there is any other korean natives who have different opinions, please add anything. But as far as I'm concerned, 뭐하는거에요 would give me the idea that a speaker is very unfamiliar with what is being talked about.


----------

